# Starting an EV conversion 1974 MGB



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

cool, sounds fun, I always liked the B. 

Your budget is going to be a problem unless you go with lots of used stuff and/or have incredible luck on ebay or find an educational grant.... Hey, being in school, you may have some luck with that one!

With all new stuff, 8v FLA DC system, you are looking at closer to $8k than $3k. Now, if you find used forklift motors, build your own controller and charger.... who knows.


----------



## Bottomfeeder (Jun 13, 2008)

There are always options for cheap EVs. Take a look at the Forkenswift guys. They finished their car with about $500 invested. Of course, everything took a lot of time for their project, but that's usually the trade off. I was looking for MGBs for my conversion as well. I ended up going with the Spitfire, but I could've easily gone the other way.

What are your expectations for top speed, acceleration, range, etc?


----------



## KiwiEV (Jul 26, 2007)

copertop said:


> I got a 1974 MGB, the last year with chrome bumper. I am absolutely in love with this car and it took me many months to find one in decent shape for cheap.


Hey Copertop, welcome to the forum! 
Believe it or not I'm toying with the idea of an MGB for my next conversion too. It's still just a thought at the moment but I'm looking forward to following your progress.
Here's my baby a few years back (long since sold sadly):








Just a couple of days ago I was talking to my wife about saving up for another one when the EV finally rusts itself to death.


----------



## Zemmo (Sep 13, 2007)

Your build budget can be done. But it will take leg work on your part to make up the difference. You can check out one of the guys in our EV club, I believe he got his built for right around 3k or 4k. Check out his site at http://www.flickr.com/photos/mbarkley. He used an air craft generator for his motor and made his own mount plate and etc. Some crafty shopping and your own leg work, it can be done. But the car might not be a very good performer. It depends on what components you come up with.


----------



## Caffe (Nov 26, 2007)

Start a flamewar because you rebuild a classic? Hell no!

This is what we need, good looking cars. Classic as well as new ones. To many "EV-DIY-ers" build superpractical or really cheap cars resulting in functional but ugly creations. No offence, but the image of EVers as slow and ugly needs to be changed.


----------



## Bottomfeeder (Jun 13, 2008)

People get very sensitive about their favorite cars being modified. I've gotten a little resistance from a Spitfire forum with my car, but mostly they are amenable to the idea. I've even had resistance from people about modifying a rusty '78 Ford pickup I bought for $300. (When I say rusty, I mean holes in the roof, rusty. No easy task in Southern California!) I say just forget about those people. For every idea, no matter what it is, there is always someone who will resist change.

I agree with Caffe that we need better looking EVs in general. Having a sexy EV will make them that much more approachable for the average Joe.


----------



## ZenDaddy (Jul 22, 2008)

Curb appeal is what cars are all about.. People drive what they want, not what they need. Build a cool car! (and that will be a cool car!)

ZD


----------



## bobnew (Nov 21, 2008)

I am toying with the idea of converting a 69VW, has anyone tried this and how and what did you use to accomplish the project.
Bob


----------



## cbaabc73 (Nov 17, 2008)

hey bob ive been toying with the same VW conversion. check out this web page for some great ideas from people that have already done it.
www.evalbum.com


----------



## ClintK (Apr 27, 2008)

copertop said:


> I got a 1974 MGB, the last year with chrome bumper. I am absolutely in love with this car and it took me many months to find one in decent shape for cheap.
> 
> Here is what I am planning on doing, please let me know what you think!
> 
> My Budget is somewhere in the 2-4 grand range, I already have a car, but thats it.


MGBs are nice cars and good for conversions. I almost picked one up, but found a great little Spitfire to convert instead. The $4k budget is doable depending on the range/performance you want. Check out motors/controller combos in the 72V range. The Wiki on this site has a list of EV suppliers.

Good luck and keep us posted on your progress!


----------



## Voltswagen (Nov 13, 2008)

Welcome Copertop
I like your choice and yes, I think it can be done for your price range providing: 1. that the car doesn't need massive restoration and 2. you will build your own controller and charger.
I agree with the other guys here who suggested a 72v system, but purchase a motor with a 72v - 120v range. This way you could increase the voltage later when your bucks match your dreams. I built an electric Volkswagen Beetle for $5,500 not counting the car and restoration costs: 
www.evalbum.com/2187

D&D Motors makes a very reliable ES-31B motor 72 - 120v. Wilderness EV www.e-volks.com has a good price on them ( $1250.00) but check elsewhere on the web also.

BTW.....my Beetle won "Best Engine" (ironic huh?) at the Fall VW Show & Go - Englishtown, NJ........and it was judged by the Central Jersey Air-Cooled Club. So not all car collectors are down on vintage conversions.
Good Luck - Roy


----------



## Qer (May 7, 2008)

Caffe said:


> Start a flamewar because you rebuild a classic? Hell no!


Caffe probably knows who Bosse Bildoktorn is here in Sweden, he's some kind of motor icon here. He's a car mechanic that has also renovated several veteran cars and has gotten quite famous after answering peoples questions about cars and maintance in news papers and radio and lately even in TV.

He once said that he improves his cars if he can. It was of course unorthodox and lots of people reacted pretty strongly against it, but I think I concur. Keeping a car sub-standard because that's how it was originally built doesn't make sense, if the car can be made better by modifying it, go for it!

Of course, converting a car from an ICE to an EV is an improvment. Imagine doing it to a T-Ford, that would be cool. 

Adding a link to Bosse for all of you that don't know what I'm talking about:


----------



## bobnew (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks for the info, good site.
Bob


----------

